# Kidney Tumor and Knotgrass



## furkanustunbas (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello. I wrote this message from Turkey and I can not find any avian vet here. So, I could not have him x-ray or he could not have any other advanced diagnosis methods. He could not use his right foot at all. His foot lost its power day by day, he drinks water a lot and his poop is full of urine. He is not very active. Symptoms show that he could have a kidney tumor. Unfortunately, there are no certain cures for budgies with kidney tumor. But I read some messages which say knotweed or knotgrass helps reducing the size of the tumor. Actually, I found one of them in this site. I am going to buy it but I don't really understand something. A malignant tumor is basically a cancer and I do not find another source about effect of knotweed or knotgrass on cancer treatment ? In this topic,http://talkbudgies.com/training-journals/340866-bananas-journal-going-thread.html banana starts to heal when he put on knotweed. I found it a bit strange. A herb can treat cancer in one day, and thousands of people are dying every single day because of different types of cancer, ? I really love my budgie, I need hope and I am obviously going to try knotweed but I still think that there is something wrong about banana's diagnonis or something like. I wanted to message the starter of the topic but he/she not active for a long time ? What do you think ? Are there anyone who has a good experience with knotweed on tumor treatment ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are no guarantees that the knotgrass will help.

I recommended it to Banana's owner because it is a holistic treatment and there were anecdotal reports of it helping with tumors.

Happily, in Banana's case it made a big difference in his quality of life.

This is the information regarding knotgrass that is available on Talk Budgies.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

This Avian Vet seems to be located in Turkey but I don't know how far away from you Istanbul is:

Prof. Dr. Nilufer AYTUG - Avian Vet

Ada Veteriner Poliklinigi, Sulun Sokak, No:14, Levent/ Istanbul/TURKEY

Tel. No: +90-212-3246732 GSM: +905337442395.*


----------

